

Show HN: Mailbox app like minimal status bar - kevingibbon
http://www.quora.com/Kevin-Gibbon-1/Posts/Mailbox-Buffer-app-like-minimal-status-bar

======
iamjoshuascott
Hey, this is great. I noticed that UI feature on Mailbox.app and thought it
was a pretty interesting idea. Thanks!

------
zomgbbq
This is really great! Pleae make a podspec and turn it into a CocoaPod.

